
What's the best database for an analyst? - steerex
https://blog.modeanalytics.com/best-database-for-analysts/
======
tiedmann
Clearly TFA is just linkbait for a query tool which costs 249 USD/month/user.

~~~
Buetol
This clearly looks like very basic PR and makes me wonder if the upvotes are
fake here.

------
omginternets
What an absurd question. The database should fit the data, not the analyst.

------
cwyers
What is going on with SQL Server there? I moved from MySQL to SQL Server and
there's been a handful of gotchas but for the most part it's been an
incredibly simple transition -- SQL Server is as close to MySQL as Postgres is
in terms of query language, I should think, certainly closer than Redshift or
Vertica are -- but the pairwise comparison doesn't bear it out. The author
also talks about SQL Server distinct from MySQL or Postgres, which he kinda
lumps together. It's rather baffling to me.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
I am interested in seeing what Microsoft does with the R integration I to SQL
server. Will we able to run models on large tables?

------
jupiter90000
So this is analyzing Mode's users queries to make some conclusions about
what's best for analysts. How do we know Mode users are representative of a
typical analyst for any given SQL variant? Perhaps their Vertica users have
complex data and the queries are thus more complex, and the MySQL users are
dealing with something more straightforward so use simpler queries. This
doesn't necessarily mean that MySQL is better for every analyst just because
certain Mode users wrote simpler queries.

As others mentioned this seems like advertising or something. Maybe some VP
somewhere will look at this and go "oh man we gotta use a better database, and
oh look, let's buy some Mode licenses because I like dashboards."

